# What type of lighting would you use?



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I plan on setting up an Oceanic 50 gallon tank 36"x18"x18" and will be using ADA aquasoil w/ power sand special. I will be using pressurized co2 injection w/ an inline reactor (diy). No hood (enclosure).
This will be a high light tank, so with that said:

What type of lighting would you use?

MH? what wattage and kelvin?
PC?
T5 HO? what wattage and kelvin?

Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Roy,

I just finished replacing 3x36 PC in my 50 gallon's hood with 2x39T5. Turns out 2x39 is brighter than 3x36, and that is with inefficient, DIY reflectors. Long story short, I would go with a 4x39 hanging kit from Tek (or some other quality T5 pendant). The 39 watt T5 I am using are Ge's Starcoat, and I find the color to be very nice. Supposedly they are 6700k but they look much white than any 6700 I have seen before. Personally, I would run 2xStarcoats and 2x10000k.

Dennis


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you want to go pendant style then Dennis' suggestion is an excellent one. Another good T5 HO bulb for the money is Aquamedic's Planta bulb.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Call me old school or cheap, but I would go with inexpensive linear T-8 lamps and overdrive them  I prefer the front to back and side to side coverage you get from linear lamps. 

If you're not into DIY then I would definately look into using T-5 lamps in either the pendant style or using legs to keep them up a bit.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Matt, from what I've read, T5s are just like T8s, but thinner and provide higher intensity; if that's what you meant by being linear. 

Slightly OT, but do you guys think 4x39W T5s will have enough intensity to reach the bottom of a 24" tall tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Matt, from what I've read, T5s are just like T8s, but thinner and provide higher intensity; if that's what you meant by being linear.
> 
> Slightly OT, but do you guys think 4x39W T5s will have enough intensity to reach the bottom of a 24" tall tank?


With good reflectors, yes.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Ibn said:


> Matt, from what I've read, T5s are just like T8s, but thinner and provide higher intensity; if that's what you meant by being linear.


What I meant by linear was being in a straight line and not bent like some Power Compacts lights.  Power Compacts are T-5 lights that are either bent in a U shape or use two tubes with a "crossover" tube to connect them, depending on the brand.

One of the SWOAPE members is using two 54w T-5 lights on his 75g and has no issues with plant growth.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

dennis said:


> Roy,
> 
> I just finished replacing 3x36 PC in my 50 gallon's hood with 2x39T5. Turns out 2x39 is brighter than 3x36, and that is with inefficient, DIY reflectors. Long story short, I would go with a 4x39 hanging kit from Tek (or some other quality T5 pendant). The 39 watt T5 I am using are Ge's Starcoat, and I find the color to be very nice. Supposedly they are 6700k but they look much white than any 6700 I have seen before. Personally, I would run 2xStarcoats and 2x10000k.
> 
> Dennis


I like that idea...now where would be a good place to get one of these "4x39 hanging kit from Tek"?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are a few links to get you started in your search:

http://www.specialty-lights.com/960015.html

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/aquarium/products/lighting_fixture.shtml


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you Matt!!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW look who's having a clearance sale on these:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9866&N=2004+113175


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

and what's the kelvin on these?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13827&N=2004+113907


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Check around ebay too...http://cgi.ebay.com/Tek-36-4x39-wat...740826967QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That's a great price.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Just to clarify, Power Compacts and T5s are the same diameter tubes but the terms refer to different things. Power Compact tubes are always the bent U shaped tubes. T5s refer to the straight unbent tubes.

Having used T8s, Power Compacts and T5s, I wouldn't hesitate: T5s are the way to go.

Arcadia has nice T5 units either suspended or on legs. But I don't know if they're available in the US...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Laith said:


> Just to clarify, Power Compacts and T5s are the same diameter tubes but the terms refer to different things. Power Compact tubes are always the bent U shaped tubes. T5s refer to the straight unbent tubes.
> 
> Having used T8s, Power Compacts and T5s, I wouldn't hesitate: T5s are the way to go.
> 
> Arcadia has nice T5 units either suspended or on legs. But I don't know if they're available in the US...


Thank you Laith!!!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I notice The t-5`s from Sunlightsupply are also different than Coralife`s.

I think Coralife`s output for the 36 inch bulb is 21 watts and Sunlight`s is 39. That`s a big difference. Anyone care to clarify for me if I`ve missed something?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

A 90cm T5 (about 36") is always 39w.

I'm not sure what a 36" 21w bulb is...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I do know that they are NOT high output.

Is that the reason?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just like T-12s there is the normal output version and a high output version of T-5s. The HO version is the one we would be interested in.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Roy, I am also setting up a 50g tank with the same measurements but made by AGA (All Glass Aquariums). Since I was on a budget, I was able to purchase a used 36" Dual Coralife light fixture with 1x 96watt 10,000k and 1x 96watt atinic blue. I purchased a 96watt 6,700k bulb from www.marinedepot.com to replace the atinic bulb, therefore I would have 192 watts over my 50g.

The lighting it self costs less than $150 for me, but again its also great at growing plants. Here is what I would give for advice, buy the best light that fits your budget.


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

From what I've seen, T-8 actually put out more Lumens/watt then T-5/CF lamps. DIY overdriven T-8 is probably the cheapest way to get good lighting IMHO


----------

